# 食った vs 食いたし



## easychen

Hi,

Here's the saying: 河豚は食いたし命は惜しし

My question is: Why is 食いた here？I can't find anywhere any 食う in such a form as 食いた, and think it should be 食った，the past tense of 食う.

Can anyone help me with that?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## YangMuye

Because it's classic grammar.
食いたし→食いたい
惜し→惜しい

(The second し of 惜しし might be an idiomatic mistake. Japanese experts might give you a better explanation.)


----------



## easychen

YangMuye said:


> Because it's classic grammar.
> 食いたし→食いたい
> 惜し→惜しい
> 
> (The second し of 惜しし might be an idiomatic mistake. Japanese experts might give you a better explanation.)


Oh, I had no idea that 食いたし is the same thing as 食いたい. Thanks again for the information, Yang! Now let me rephrase the saying as I understand it: 河豚は食いたいし命は惜しい


----------



## Tonky

Actually, it is 河豚は食いたい(食べたい)し、命は惜しいし、・・・(どうしようかな？)
These し is a conjunctive particle for listing multiple opinions. (並列の接続助詞)
http://dic.yahoo.co.jp/dsearch?enc=UTF-8&p=し&dtype=0&dname=0na&stype=1&pagenum=31&index=07699500
し is used after a verb or adjective in dictionary form/ta-form/nai-form.
"shi reinforces an opinion or judgment of a speaker by carrying out two or more reasons or results."
http://ci.nii.ac.jp/naid/110004629480

The speaker is undecided whether to eat this fugu or not.
"I want to eat fugu." => but, fugu could sometimes kill you with its poison.
"I do not want to die." => but, I want to eat fugu, it is so good.
し shows the two opinions of the speaker that are conflicting with each other.

Another saying using し; ”帯(おび)に短し、襷(たすき)に長し"


----------



## Vaan

Tonky said:


> Another saying using し; ”帯(おび)に短し、襷(たすき)に長し"



みじかし、ながしの「し」は古い形の形容詞の終止形語尾で、助詞じゃないでしょ。
また、「食いたし」は、食う+たし(たいの古い形)、惜ししの最後の「し」は、語調を整え強意を示す副助詞のしという考え方もできると思います。


----------



## Tonky

Vaan said:


> みじかし、ながしの「し」は古い形の形容詞の終止形語尾で、助詞じゃないでしょ。


そうでしたか、失礼しました。


----------



## YangMuye

Tonky said:


> Actually, it is 河豚は食いたい(食べたい)し、命は惜しいし、・・・(どうしようかな？)
> These し is a conjunctive particle for listing multiple opinions. (並列の接続助詞)





Vaan said:


> みじかし、ながしの「し」は古い形の形容詞の終止形語尾で、助詞じゃないでしょ。
> また、「食いたし」は、食う+たし(たいの古い形)、惜ししの最後の「し」は、語調を整え強意を示す副助詞のしという考え方もできると思います。


たしか、形容詞は終止形の「し」で並べる用法があった、らしいです？よく覚えていませんが。
しかしそうすると、「惜しし」の二つ目の「し」が不可解になります。


副助詞の「し」なら、古くは終止形には付かないのではないかと思います。それが問題です。


----------



## Tonky

いずれにせよ、「～し、～し」の用法の起源自体が形容詞の終止形語尾ということですから（前述の論文リンク）、品詞が何であるかは別として、並列の「し」であることには間違いないのではないでしょうか？
ちょっと面白い記事を見つけましたので、ご参考まで！（「惜しし」について）
http://www.asahi-net.or.jp/~qm4h-iim/k981003.htm


----------



## YangMuye

論文は読んでいませんが（以前読んだかも）、Tonkyさんの引用より、私の覚えは間違いありませんでした。
語調を整えるためか、つい現代語の並列の「し」が間違えて付けられたものだとは思いませんか。

１２３４５６７
ふぐはくいたし
いのちはおし*し*
－－－－－－－－
えきそばたべたし
きっぷだいおし*し*
１２３４５６７８

最後の「し」がないと、美しいリズムにならなくなってしまいますね。

また、上の記事によると、「形容詞しし」という用法の成立は、並立の「し」とは関係ないそうですよね。

いずれにせよ、慣用の言い方ですから、特に解釈しなくてもいいです。

＿＿＿
ちなみに、この諺を読むときはどんなアクセントで読むでしょうか。
*ふ*ぐは/く*い*たし、*い*のちは/*お*しし
えきそばたべたし、きっぷだいおしし
NHKの辞書によると、「～たし」は常に「た」の前にアクセントを置くそうですが（間違って覚えていたらすみません）、実際はどうでしょうか。


----------



## Vaan

>副助詞の「し」なら、古くは終止形には付かないのではないかと思います。それが問題です。

確かに。


----------



## Tonky

yangmuye said:


> 語調を整えるためか、つい現代語の並列の「し」が間違えて付けられたものだとは思いませんか。
> 
> １２３４５６７
> ふぐはくいたし
> いのちはおし*し*
> －－－－－－－－
> えきそばたべたし
> きっぷだいおし*し*
> １２３４５６７８
> 
> 最後の「し」がないと、美しいリズムにならなくなってしまいますね。


十分に考えられると思います。
が、並列の「し」は近世から使われているとのこと、ふぐは大昔から食されているとはいっても、この諺自体、早くても江戸前後である可能性が高いですので（秀吉の時代にふぐ毒で死者が多発し、ふぐ食禁止令発布、しかし江戸の頃には庶民の間では禁を破ってよく食べられたとのこと）、形容詞終止形語尾として＆リズムを整えるための形容詞「しし」ということなのかもしれません。

ただし、駅そば・・・は実際には無理にあわせて作られており、字余りで、すわりが悪いです。
日本語のリズムの基本は５と７に休符を合わせたものですので（音楽記号はここで変換できないので、8分休符を*で代用します）
*ふぐはくいたし
いのちはおしし*
１　２　３　４　/
（手でリズムをとって、一行目４回、２行目４回手をたたきます。一行目は裏から、二行目は表から始めます。）
駅そば・・・は一行目を8分休符なしで表から開始することもできますが、二行目が最後の半拍足りないので困ります。
「きっぷ」を無理に縮めて２拍にするか、「だい」を英語のように二重母音扱いして１拍にするかしないと、落ち着きません。



> ちなみに、この諺を読むときはどんなアクセントで読むでしょうか。
> *ふ*ぐは/く*い*たし、*い*のちは/*お*しし
> えきそばたべたし、きっぷだいおしし
> nhkの辞書によると、「～たし」は常に「た」の前にアクセントを置くそうですが（間違って覚えていたらすみません）、実際はどうでしょうか。


上の文はそれであっていると思います。が、私は現代語「お*し*い」風に「お*し*し」と読んでしまいそうですね・・・。
下は、「えきそば」は平板で、「え↑きそば↓た↑べた↓し/LHHHLHHL」となるのではないでしょうか。
手元に今アクセント辞典がありませんので確かではありませんが、「～たし・～たい」の「た」の前は、それであっていると思います。
（関東出身でないのでアクセントは全く自信ありません、どなたかご訂正ください。）


----------



## YangMuye

詳しいご説明ありがとうございます。

昔から音楽が苦手だった私にはどうしても音楽に合わせて手を打ったり拍子をとったりすることができなくて、困ります。（笑）


----------

